# Can't Hit With my Fairway woods.



## chipper5 (Aug 31, 2006)

I went out and shot a round, and everytime on a par 5 i would have to hit with my 3 iron because I couldn't get a fairway wood more than 30 yards. Anyone no why?


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

chipper5 said:


> I went out and shot a round, and everytime on a par 5 i would have to hit with my 3 iron because I couldn't get a fairway wood more than 30 yards. Anyone no why?


If you can hit a 3 iron you should be a able to hit a fwy wood. Just use the same swing. That's the important thing. If this' that troublesome, demo a few different fwy woods. Lastly try to film yourself swinging a wood off a tee, a 3 iron off the ground, and then the fwy wood. Look for the differences and eliminate them.

Also, on most par 5's you cannot reach in 2, and why bother hitting a driver and fwy wood to 60 yards?

If there is any dogleg or slight driving difficulty (wide open par 5's letter rip) use a 3 wood and then an iron to under 120. I find it sometimes easier to hit a full PW-9i to a par 5 than a 75 yrd pitch.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

chipper5 said:


> I went out and shot a round, and everytime on a par 5 i would have to hit with my 3 iron because I couldn't get a fairway wood more than 30 yards. Anyone no why?


There has to be something fundamentally wrong with the set up:

http://gzi.mine.nu:65433/golf/troubleshoot.htm

Which fairway wood are you talking about? I can sail a 5W but have difficulty hitting the 3W off the deck.


----------

